# Panache Country Lodge???



## Betsy K (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anyone know ANYTHING AT ALL, about the current status of Panache? Their web site is no longer online but they are still showing up on Arrowwood International's web site. I'm half afraid to email them. I deposited my 2006 weeks there with DAE successfully, but did not do anything with 2007 or 2008 weeks. Any info will be greatly appreciated.

BLK


----------



## genie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Panache Country Lodge*

Hi Betsy

Yes,  I believe the owner has sold the resort and it is to become a rehab centre.  I also own two weeks there and have not been notified of the situation or been compensated in anyway for mine.  I also believe there are over 200 owners and I seriously doubt that they have been notified either??

Any suggestions and comments on way forward???

Genie


----------

